
An Overview of Micron’s Automata Processor (2016) [pdf] - godelmachine
https://www.cs.virginia.edu/~skadron/Papers/wang_APoverview_CODES16.pdf
======
throwawayjava
Here's a description of the "Automata Processor", a phrase I hadn't heard
before [1]:

 _> Micron’s new Automata Processor (AP) architecture exploits the very high
and natural level of parallelism found in DRAM technologies to achieve native-
hardware implementation of nondeterministic finite automata (NFAs). The use of
DRAM technology to implement the NFA states provides high capacity and
therefore provide extraordinary parallelism for pattern recognition. In this
paper, we give an overview of AP's architecture, programming and
applications._

[1]
[https://www.cs.virginia.edu/~skadron/Papers/wang_APoverview_...](https://www.cs.virginia.edu/~skadron/Papers/wang_APoverview_CODES16.pdf)

~~~
dang
That looks interesting, so we've changed the URL to it above, as explained at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16988002](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16988002).
Thanks!

------
jack6e
UVA is doing some great focused work in certain CS fields. Their student team
recently won the National Collegiate Cyber Defense Competition in their first
year competing [0].

[0] [http://raytheon.mediaroom.com/2018-04-15-University-of-
Virgi...](http://raytheon.mediaroom.com/2018-04-15-University-of-Virginia-
wins-2018-National-Collegiate-Cyber-Defense-Championship-by-protecting-
against-network-attacks-from-industry-professionals)

~~~
DocSavage
It's interesting that most of the 10 finalist schools aren't the traditional
CS powerhouses. If you wanted to study cyberdefense, what schools are best?

~~~
tylermac1
Interestingly enough, Dakota State University in Madison, SD has a
consistently very highly-ranked cybersecurity program.

------
Yhippa
What does "CAP" stand for in this case?

~~~
godelmachine
Center for Automata Processing

------
vokep
Wasn't this discontinued?

------
crb002
It's been around for at least 5 years with no real market traction. Processors
in memory fix the Von Neuman bottleneck. Great for REGEX, none have floating
point yet to make them useful for scientific code.

------
dang
It's better not to post home pages of things like institutions or magazines,
but rather to submit the most interesting specific link that is available.
We've found that discussion is only substantive when there's material to sink
teeth into.

Edit: since
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16987095](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16987095)
includes such a link, let's try changing the submission to that. Original url
was [https://engineering.virginia.edu/cap-
research-0](https://engineering.virginia.edu/cap-research-0).

------
theshowmustgo
Don't they have spell checker in Virginia? "Reasearch Areas"

~~~
baryphonic
Virginians know about spellcheck, but it may not have permeated the rarefied
bubble of UVa. Mr Jefferson probably spelled "research" that way back in the
19th century when planning his Academical Village. Or perhaps this was written
by a thoughtless mere first-year.

~~~
acdanger
As a UVA grad, I laughed out loud at this.

~~~
baryphonic
Oh, I'm glad! I have several friends who are UVA grads (graduate and undergrad
levels), and so I say it with love. Mockery is the sincerest form of flattery.

